# Datchsund do you own one !



## toffee (Sep 20, 2019)

Thinking of getting a puppy 'just wanted some info on them' about character' as I do own 3 cats .


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 20, 2019)

toffee said:


> Thinking of getting a puppy 'just wanted some info on them' about character' as I do own 3 cats .


I only know that they’re adorable LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

toffee said:


> Thinking of getting a puppy 'just wanted some info on them' about character' as I do own 3 cats .


This might be of some help to you...

https://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/dachshund/


----------



## toffee (Sep 20, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> This might be of some help to you...
> 
> https://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/dachshund/


thank you holly ….


----------

